# The Eight Winds of Chaos



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Way back when I was a member of Librarium Online, a member by the name of dr_nick22 started this roleplay that was a decent hit. So I thought, since people back then liked it so much, why not give it a try over here? I present to you: The Eight Winds of Chaos.

This is an RP based in the Warhammer Fantsasy World. It will include two groups: A Chaos warband, and a group of Empire Villagers who survived a raid on their village, and are now in pursuit of the warband responsible (hereafter known as the survivors).

"The survivors lived in the small village of Bronheim, located directly west of Carroburg in the Empire. Everything was normal until the day the despoilers, a warband of marauding chaos followers came. They burned Bronheim to the ground, destroying the families and possessions of all who lived there,

A group of men (and some women) gathered together, armed themselves and sought to drive the warband out from the remains of their village, a task in which they succeeded. What remained of the warband after the bloody battle fled to the east, presumably to escape the Empire, and head back to the northern wastes from whence they came.

Their journey would not be without it's perils though, for the survivors gave chase, seeking to run the warband into the ground for what they had done to them."

This is set in the Empire, some time after 'The Great war against Chaos', but well before 'The Storm of Chaos'.

The two groups will require the following:

Chaos Warband: A champion and a lieutenant, as well as troops to fill the gap.

Your objectives: Will be explained in the action thread, as it's more than just 'run'.


Survivors: A mob of angry villagers, intent on getting revenge. A leader or the mob will be required, for someone to guide them. There could be a second in charge if you wish, but due to the haphazard structure of an angry mob, it's more of an honourary title .

Your objectives: Are quite obvious Seek out and destroy the warband responsible for the destruction of your village and the slaughter of your families.

The character creation process follows this method:

Name:

Faction: (Either Survivors or Warband)

Occupation: (For the Survivors, this is what you did before your village is destroyed, for the Warband, this is what you do in the warband: eg. Lieutenant, Marauder, Warrior etc.)

Description: (What does he/she look like? Apearence, clothing, etc.)

Equipment: (Anything suitable to your character, excluding: Magic items/weapons/armour, no chaos armour, full plate or heavy armour as such)

Backstory: (Tell a little about your character, does he/she have family or friends?)

Okay guys, when I get enough people, I'll start the Action thread, so post away!

-There is some faction-specific backstory/info I can't post here because it has to be known only to the respective factions, I'll tell you what it is in each of the action threads. 

-Most importantly, when this does start up the action threads will be separate; so there is going to be some trust required; trust that members will not break this RP's rule of looking at the other action thread. There is a measure of trust here, as I have said before, and to break this will mean the immediate expulsion of you and your character from play. Its harsh I know, but sometimes we have to abide by harsh rules. By the conclusion of the RP, everyone will be free to read over the opposite action thread.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I just made a beast of a post, but the twat of a computer decided to be a twat =(

I'm calling Dibs/Shotgun on the ChaosLieutenant though ;D 

By the way - who's Berny Mac? Isn't he... like, you know... dead?

[Whoops, just pretend you didn't see that.-darkreever]

Lulz.

____________________________

I'll have this sorted now 

*Name:* Keltun Ygglyff, the Tusked

*Faction:* Chaos Warband

*Ocupation:* Lieutenant and Standard Bearer.

*Description:* A broad man, but stocky, representative of his Kislevite image. He is hugely muscled, with arms thicker than most mans thighs or necks. He has virtually no neck, and what skin is visible is heavily daubed with chaotic tattoo's, in pure black ink. His right arm is far larger than his left, due to the effort of holding the Warbands standard up for prolonged periods of time. His arms are coated in Warrior Rings, made from the beaten weapons of slain enemies. It is rumoured that he has over fifty, but of course, very few of the Kurgan can count, so that number is in dispute. However, his attitude, and appearance suggests that it is all too possible. His face is completely black, except for half a dozen little 'drips' of a crimson blood, running from his eyes and his hair line. His hair is also similar to his Kislevite lineage, an unuly tangled shock of shoulder length curly black hair covers his head, which is also similarly tattooed. He has one strand of hair, though, which he never cuts, only braids. It runs from his Left temple, right the way down to his abdomen, and it is threaded with the knuckle bones of vanquished foes he has defeated in single combat. His one defining feature, though, is the twin tusks which curl symettrically from his chin, reminiscent of a Mammoth. They appear to be a highly polished black stone, similar to obsidian, but they are unbreakable, and never lose their point, or their sheen.

*Equipment:* To leave his arms free, Keltun only wears a Beshmet of Lamellar Plate, the sleeveless vest is backed by silk, over which a Chainmail shirt with overlapping hard leather scales are sewn on top. His legs are similarly armoured, but being a horsemen, has less need of his legs to be agile, so his thighs have steel scalemail and Brass banding armour, instead of the Lamellar. His lower legs have a hardened leather plate, with a iron spikes driven, designed to trap and shatter spears and arrows thrust against them. He wears no helmet. His weapon is a large, unwieldly Brass cavalry axe, onto the back of which is a spiked flail in the shape of a skull at first inspection. However, looking closer, it is actually a real skull, dipped in brass, and with nails driven in. He also carries a Composite Recurve Bow, made from the boiled horn of Rhinox and Mammoth, and strung by the sinew of men. The arrows are tipped with carved Wolves teeth, and fletched by feathers of the dread Harpies. The standard, though is the main piece of Keltun's equipment. It is 3 spans high, made of a solid shaft of Oak, with a Metal crossbar. A further cross is laid across the center of the cross, to make the 8 pointed star. Each 'Star' Point is tipped by a Brutal flanged spear point. The standard is topped by a skull, while the 'banner' is the flayed and crucified, yet still living Boyar Nimich Tsaltovich, who commanded the Kislev Pulk at Vulkograd. His skin flies out behind him, as a pennant in the wind, with Chaotic litanies branded into the skin.

*Backstory:* Keltun Ygglyff was born Ozgur Metinovich, in the city or Erengrad, west Kislev, to the wealthy Boyar Metin, who was in command of the Pulk from the stanitsa's sitting on the coast of the Sea of Claws. He was sent by his father to his Uncle in Kislev, after breaking into a girls house, but was caught. His uncle who managed to get him into the famed Gryphon Legion trials, using his leverage as a former member, and now ambassador to the Ice Queen. He was an excellent horsemen, though wild, and wasn't liked by his superiors, or Kislevite (rather than Erengradian) Peers. During his first campaign, he and his troop were caught out of position, and nearly destroyed, and his attempts at command were left hopeless, after the Ice Queen was to attend a hearing over his dismissal from the Legion. Rather than wait for the hangman's noose, he fled the barracks, and stole his horse. He was still wearing his armour, and fled into the Kislevite oblast, during the Raspotitsa (Roadlessness) of the deepest winter. Somehow, he survived until the first thaw, and a Raiding party found the half dead disgraced Gryphon Legion lancer.

Taking him into the band, as someone blessed by the gods, to have survived the winter, he became a talisman of the Warrior band, and fought his way up from slave warrior, to be used as a meat shield in the first of High Zar Gansturm attack waves, yet somehow survived, to become the right hand man of the Chieftain. It was during the Spring Driving of Imperial Calendar 2521 when he encountered the Pulk, under command of Boyar Tsaltovich. Looping around with his warband, he caught the flanks wide open to attack, and lead a charge right into the heart of the Kislev pulk. Although he lost all of his Warband, he was able to capture the Boyar, and rode away. During the clean up after the battle at Vulkograd, he was accepted into the Warband of Zar Lucius Icecrown, and acts as their standard bearer, after losing their own during the battle, and taking his survival as a sign, when many others died.

The Banner was left as a taunt to the people of Bronheim, after the success of the raid, and as a promise to what is to come.

Whoops, got well into that ;D I like Chaos, you see =D


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

name: marik the ever silent

faction: survivors

occupation: member of the knights of morr

description: a tall man he stands at a estimated six foot three, it is said that he is covered in muscle but this is only a rumour because he never takes off his black armour unless he is with a group of other knights of morr.

equipment: a large scythe, a short sword and a pair of daggers.

backstory: when marik was just of seven summers a chaos warband attacked and decimated his village, if it was not for the arrival of forty knights of morr they would have killed him, a noble knight named alaric saved him and took him under his wing, he looked up to alaric like a father but then news came to him when he was sixteen that alaric had been killed fighting a chaos warband known as the deathbringers, marik and thirty other knights of morr set off to find a medalion that had been taken from his body by a member of the warband, he was the only survivor, on his way back to the knights of morr's fortress he decided to rest in Bronheim when it was attacked by a chaos warband called the despoilers, the medallion was stolen and he know seeks it and revenge.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll take the Chaos Champion :biggrin:

Unless Dark would prefer someone else.

Name: Lucius Icecrown

Faction: warband

Occupation: Slaaneshi Champion

Description: Tall standing 6 6', long white hair, Pink, purple and black armour, devoid of a breastplate and helmet. Fully dialated pupils and very sharp teeth

Equiptment: Purple, pink, and black armour devoid of breastplate, helmet, and a loincloth covering extremities... Fights with claws that extend from hands and arms during combat.

Backstory: Grew up in the far north of the chaos wastes, captained his own ship raiding settlement of all races. Later in his life Lucius thought the blood being spilt as a pirate wasnt enough for him. He slaughtered all of his crew and slaves except for a loyal few who he incorporated into a growing warband... Currently raiding villages within the Empire and Brettonia.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dibs on Standard Bearer Lieutenant =D

Anyways, finally got mine finished, even longer than I thought it would take! Anyway, here we are, mine's done - hope it's acceptable!

Edit - NoiseMarine, nice to see you back


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Aye, nice to see you back Noisemarine and I like the character. Take the position of champion you want, or else be one of two lieutenants, I'll allow either or.

Vaz, I love the description of the character, but I'm going to have to say go with a smaller one. It'll likely slow you guys down and I'll probably force you to leave it in the end. (It might be a good idea to just drop it completely, saying that it was destroyed when you all fled Bronheim...)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ha, nice to see you Vaz and Dark and Im glad to be back. Been missin Heresy, WoW has been taking up most of my comp time for awhile, got boring but Im glad to be back =D

Ill take champ then. Hope the boots fit, been awhile


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Telion Arkrite

Faction: Survivor

Occupation: General Shop Owner

Description: Telion is well recognised as the fairest of all men in the village and his face even has an almost Elvish quality to it. He dresses in expensive clothing, a throwback of his shop business. He only ever wears light shoes and is in good shape. He has a keen eye and is tall, with light blonde hair and brown eyes.

Equipment: Arkrite Sword (it si a family heirloom passed down generation to generation. He has no armour and also carries a short sword.

Background: The son of Tergius Arkrite, a low class mage and former swordsman for the Empire. Telion was trained in combat by his father who deemed it a neccasary skill in the dark times they live in. Telion is a little known quantity in the village, and tends to keep to himself, despite owning a shop he does not work in it. On occasion, Tellion has been known to leave Bronheim for several days, and rumours suggest he goes on 'quests' of some sort. Like his father, Tellion has some affinity with magic, the reason behind this revealed by Tergius on his deathbed. Along with whatever Tellion was told, his father also passed along a sword which serves as an ancient family heirloom.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn Vaz! Nice character development, not even my best ones have been that long


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Aye, nice to see you back Noisemarine and I like the character. Take the position of champion you want, or else be one of two lieutenants, I'll allow either or.
> 
> Vaz, I love the description of the character, but I'm going to have to say go with a smaller one. It'll likely slow you guys down and I'll probably force you to leave it in the end. (It might be a good idea to just drop it completely, saying that it was destroyed when you all fled Bronheim...)


No problem! I'll put in an update saying that the Banner was left to taunt the people of Bronheim ;D Glad you like it! And yeah, I do tend to get carried away with things over Fantasy Chaos


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Name: Kara Thul "Blood Dancer"

Faction: Warband

Occupation: Marauder (Perhaps a second lieutenant if we get enough Marauders/Warriors.)

Description: Tall for a woman, Kara stands just under six feet tall and has a lean dancer's body, from which she gets half her name. The other half of her name comes from her greatest pass time, bathing in the blood of her enemies and victims alike, which many of her "comrades" view gleefully in between and even during battles. Under all that crimson red blood however, Kara's flesh is as pale as moonlight reflected in the winter's first snowfall, and her eyes are like dark searing coals that burn a hole straight through a man's soul. She has long dark hair, which she braids into eight fetish adorned strands, each a testament of her devotion to the eight winds of chaos. When Kara is not bathing in blood or entertaining herself in other equally cruel and/or savage fashions, she wears a single length of blood red silk around her pale figure, held in place by various belts and straps, which act as her only armor in combat. She has also taken to wearing a belt of another kind, a rather grisly display that even causes the most savage of men some discomfort... a belt of "tubers"... adorns her waist at all times, taken from those she kills and those that could not "entertain" her.

Equipment: "Armor of Belts", two slender scimitars named "Wax" and "Wane" (Most likely taken from an Elf, or even gifted to her by a Dark Elf, she will never tell.), and a various collection of knives all ending in a short length of red cloth (Her method of marking her prey at a distance so that no other will claim their skull for Khorne's throne.)

Backstory: (With your and NoiseMarine/Lucius' approval I would like to submit her as one of Lucius' surviving crew, perhaps a favored slave at the time who worked her way into a better position? Maybe a second lieutenant if the warband is large enough.)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Name: Dan “Bloody” Rein

Faction: survivors 

Occupation: Butcher

Description: Noticeably the shortest man within the survivors. He has a stocky frame and due to his former life as a butcher has strong arms which also made the man almost ambidextrous. Has a scar that runs along his left arm. Has a faded tattoo of his old army unit’s name on the right shoulder. Is typically a quiet man unless one asks for his opinion, then he will never shut up.

Equipment: Old, but still polished, chain mail armor, several butcher knives tucked into his custom belt, and two hatchets found in the ruins of the town. 

Back story: Was the son of an abusive drunk, and joined the local army regiment to get away from the man. When he returned he was a different person, for he was no longer a frail terrified boy, but a battle hardened man. Began working at the butchers and when the old owner died from age ran the business himself.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright everyone, so here the breakdown as of this moment:

Survivors:
1. (dark angel) Marik
2. (Zondarian) Telion Arkrite
3. (Fallen) Dan Rein

Warband:
1. (Noisemarine) Lucius Icecrown, champion
2. (Vaz) Keltun Ygglyff, lieutenant
3. (KageRyuuUji) Kara Thul

Pretty even so far; and a very good turn out after only twenty four-ish hours. I can't wait to see who and what else we get in the upcoming days...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i will be on the good side in this one lol 

Name: Thorus "Bear" Zuesa

Faction: Survivors

Occupation: Blacksmith

Description: Very large for a man, by far the largest in the group or the town. He is very thickset with muscle but also has a healthy layer of fat due to his wife's good cooking, but this in no way diminishes his ferocity in battle. He has thick arms and legs, broad shoulders and a barrel chest and his huge brown beard only accentuates his bulk, not only this but his torso and arms are covered in dark blue tribal tattoos. He is usually full of mirth and good humor but as of late an old fire has been re-kindled in him and anything he can do to kill followers of chaos he will. He is a loving man and when he found the dead bodies of his wife and youngest child but not those of his two daughters and eldest son he wept openly. He can often be stubborn but not to the point of stupidity and is very straightforward in his opinions. Becuase he is the town blacksmith he knows mostly everyone for he makes many things for them from utensils to plows and so on and his friendly nature and hardiness make him well loved. Aside from the eighteen years he has spent with this town he is still a warrior and survivor at heart and will do anything to protect those he loves. 

Equipment: large dual headed hammer that he weilds with two hands. only armor he wears is a leather hauberk and skirt he wears over a normal shirt and clothing and a huge bear pelt he wears as a cloak, his loyal dog still follows him

Backround: Thorus was born in a town on the northern fringes of the Empire that is now nothing but ash and snow. When he was young, at about eight, the chaos warbands attacked and destroyed the town and most of its inhabitants, the only reason he lived was because he hid in his father's blacksmith shop. He began to hunt for himself before a wanderer came upon him and they took up house in his father's smithie. He quickly learned the tools of the trade the man had to offer and added some more that his father had taught him and became very good at moulding metal. 

When he turned sixteen the warbands returned but the wanderer had caught wind and they escaped only for the wanderer to get killed of frostbite before they reached the nearest town. When Thorus reached the town he was given bed and rest and then recruited by the local army regiment for his bulk. He became a great fighter and it was then that he had killed the bear who's pelt he now wears. He and a few more soldiers were in the forest and were playing with a playful cub when the mother came at them. Thorus smashed his sword dowm on the bear's head but only managed to slow it before he wrestled it to the ground and eventually killed it with is knife. Even though he himself was seriously hurt he was forever called "Bear" by all who know him. 

After fighting for the Empire for awhile he decided to settle down and soon married and had children. He became the town blacksmith and after awhile believed that his life would finally be nothing but joy, until the warbands attacked his new home. His wife and youngest son were killed leaving only him, while his two young daughters and eldest son could not be found amongst the bodies. He again pulled out his hammer and his old leather armor and bear pelt to take back that which chaos had taken from him so many times.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Hopefully more bodies to play with... friend or foe does not concern me, as long as I can drink their dread and taste their blood I am satisfied... for a time.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Survivors
Name Lucus Estellem
Position: Priest of the town
Appearance: Amicus is tall and slender and dresses allways in green robes. He is balding and slightly eccentric tending to loose sight of his aims quickly and wonder off into philosophical thoughts.

Equipment: He carries only a staff and wears no armour He wears a peculiar necklace that contains a protective rune

Background
Amicus's past has been withheld from the visitors. He is not originally from the village and moved their after failing in his attempt to become a fully trained battle wizard. He is originally from Talabheim and worships the gods Taal and Rhya though he imbraces the religious devotion of Sigmar. 

He was discovered to have an unusual ability to tap into the powers of nature during his childhood when he was walking in the woods with friends. The group was set upon by a bear
however after swatting he one friend aside he was confronted by Amicus who merely raised a hand and the bear was immediately calmed and docile

This talent grew with Amicus and he was eventually recognized and he was taken by the college of magic. Amicus was accepted by the Amber college however he was thrown from their midst when he refused to force an enemy beast to experience terror protesting that it was inhumane. 
His continual refusal angered his instructors and eventually their was a fight in which Amicus broke the nose of one of his instructors before being restrained.Amicus was left beaten and bruised alone and penniless in the streets of Aldorf to die.

Penniless and crest fallen Amicus wandered into the wild and devoted himself to the gods Taal and Rhya, those who had never failed him. During this time he became a savage at one with nature. During these years he heard the screams of a mighty Oak that was being hacked at by a group of marauders. At one with nature he reached out to the wind of magic he cast life into the forest and roots burst from the Earth grasping and
sufficating. In return the tree gifted him a quaterstaff of pure oak that he carries to this day.

It was during this time he came near the village of Bronheim who were being plagued by a wild bear. Amicus heard of the trouble and came and confronted the bear once again quitening it leaving it docile and friendly. The villagers accepted him with open arms and he taught them of the virtues of Taal and Rhya. He was installed as the priest of the village where he reside to this day.

Though Amicus is still at one with nature his talent has been dulled by years amongst the civilisation of Bronheim. His forays into nature have become few reducing in frequency and though his skill with animals is as sharp as ever his skills with magic have been untested for over a decade


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And, updating the sides breakdown:

Survivors:
1. (dark angel) Marik
2. (Zondarian) Telion Arkrite
3. (Fallen) Dan Rein
4. (BlackApostleVilhelm) Thorus Zuesa
5. (deathbringer) Lucus Estellem

Warband:
1. (Noisemarine) Lucius Icecrown, champion
2. (Vaz) Keltun Ygglyff, lieutenant
3. (KageRyuuUji) Kara Thul

Nice to see more people taking up slots; and I will say this, the recruitment thread will always be open and once the warband side gets at least one more member I will put up a date for when the action threads will begin.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, I havn't been on the forum in a while, so here's room for a fresh start.
Let's beef up the chaos ranks!

Name: Chorum Belias "The Jester" (male)

Faction: Warband

Occupation: Marauder ('Bone picker')- Always the first to loot the dead, his whimsical and somewhat clownish nature have earnt him the bizarre nickname. Although, he generally does serve as a diminutive helper for his masters and is a belligerent 'copycat' in battle.

Background: Once a scribe, who ventured from the gaze of his teachers, Chorum was discovered by the warband shortly before the attack, instantly revealing a rather hideous devotion to the chaos Gods. He had stripped most of the skin from his arms and legs when they found him. Discovering him burbling his worship to Nurgle and fondling the awful afflictions the warband accepted him, although not necessarily out of his use. The dishevelled man was now certainly insane, hiding in the wilderness, but another devotee to swell the ranks is always needed.

Equipment: A number of sharpened instruments (including quills, pieces of old farming equipment and his own finger nails), A couple notebooks- one containing a limited description of the state of chaos and it's Gods, the other filled with pieces of flesh (tumours, insects etc.) and sketches of a distinct yet mysterious mark. He also has a sack strapped to his person for loot and a ragged uniform including a stolen scriveners cap. He also carries an almost pristine cane, adding to the resultant nickname.

Description: Chorum's left eyelid recently fell away as the eye itself expanded. Around this a number of smaller oculi have sprouted. His nose and right ear have fallen off and his frame withered to little more than rag and bone. Atop this fragile body balances a doll like head (swollen for some insignificant reason) which is pricked with sores and pustules. The rasping hands at the ends of his raggedly bandaged arms have had the nails coveted to vicious points which he uses to inspect various curiosities and to slash at an enemy body. His impish height of a mere 5'1'' adds to the hilarity of his appearance although the tiny warped figure is none the less, extremely vicious.

Backstory: Chorum had travelled with his master, from Altdorf, to study in Bronheim. The purpose was to study the inticacies of the Empires structures, from social, industrial and military. This was far too simple for Chorum's expanding mind and therefore, by chance he stumbled upon the mysteries of chaos. Through careful aquisition of knowledge from the scant texts he could find and shady discussions with the villages inhabitants he discovered the excitement of chaos and fled the confines of imperial learning and wondered into the wilderness of Carroburg. It is here he practiced his worship of the chaos God's and discovered the caring vice of Father Nurgles aflictions. Travelling from exposed hermit to isolated farmstead, the cruel character left of weeping trail of mysterious murders and robberies in his wake. Taking whatever he needed, the chaos initiate explored further and further north until the obssession with his God had reached it's peak. It is only by chance that he stumbled upon the roaving warband that so easily absorbed him into their fiendish party and that led him right back to tear down the place he had so determinedly left behind.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice to see you back among us luthorharkon; and now with at least four members per side I'll be setting a date for the action threads. Both will be up next friday, so one week to go before things get started.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, hope we get more members for the warband though


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright everyone, so I've been doing some working and have decided push the date for the action threads. The eight winds of chaos will begin late Monday (today) or early Tuesday. That is, expect to see the action threads up in the next ten to twenty hours.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A note to the survivors: very nice job guys, I'm absolutely loving some of those posts. Here in the recruitment thread, none of you took up the 'mantle' of group leader but it really looks like circumstance might be making one of you out to be it...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Indeed, ^^ rip roaring post there mate lol

(Swear I won't use it to my advantage, but I can't help but read)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

What's happened to the warband though?
Kage and I can't do it on our own :training:


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah... I was wondering that myself...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be getting in later, just been a bit busy, and have just seen it up this morning  Will have something up by tonight, promise!


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

If possible ill join the Warband seems they need one more member.

Name: Kergun Bloodtaker

Faction:Warband Warrior or Bodyguard/Well known friend for Noisemarine.

Description:Standing at 5'10,Kergun has a muscle built body with many war scars.Long black hair,braided goatee,Signature Khorne Tattoo.

Equipment:Large two-handed claymore,Blood Red Suit of plate with horned helm.

History:Kergun being born in the chaos waste devoted his life to the gods of chaos.Particular god is Khorne and decorates his gear and self with Khorne images.Eventually becoming part of the warband Kergun has proven himself a good warrior and trusted friend of noisemarine.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome Priad, another player is always welcome; though I'm not so sure that a khornate warrior and slaaneshi champion would be great friends. Old friends maybe, but I would think the paths both characters have taken would drive their friendship apart.

But you guys can work that out in game; I'll work you into the action thread in the next few hours.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I think Ima change a bit about my character, keeping the background info, possibly changing the god. I'v been Slaanesh in almost every RP I've been in . Just tell me if I cant.

Name: Ivar, Angel of Blood

Faction: Warband, Warlord

Description: Standing at 6 feet 6 in 6 mm  Ivar has an imposing form and immense musculature, fiery horns sprout from his forehead and flames shooting forth from his eyesockets and mouth makes him even more terrifying. 

Equiptment: Large double headed obsidian axe wielded in one hand, while the other sports a claw with razor sharp pincers, forearm bone growths also good for blocking things even his armour cannot. Twisted wings sprouting from his back, given his disposition and fierce allegiance to Khorne he earned the title Angel of Blood.

Background: Ivar was once a mighty captain of the seas... But he left that life to claim even more skulls for the skull throne, he pledged his allegiance to Khorne and Slaughtered all of his crew but a few trusted few. 

He set off and after a century of constant conquest reached his pinacle after defeating a powerful Daemon Prince, but instead of accepting an actual death at the hands of Ivars mighty Daemon Slaying axe that would send it into an actual oblivion it fled. Ivar raged and it is said even the gods could hear his mighty cry as he raged through the Daemons warband killing thousands of them then he fell dead his rage spent, but Mighty Khrone resurected this mighty champion to collect skulls for an eternity...

He can never truly die...

OOC: Obviously he cant be that powerful, but I like the story and would like to keep it :biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

wait were you guys talking about my first post? i just realized people were using this thread to talk about Rp stuff


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fine with me NoiseMarine; I've gone ahead and altered all the posts to your new character. No longer are you Lucius Icecrown, but Ivar the angel of blood instead. This is to be the one and only time any of you may change your character in game (except for certain cases that we may/may not come across.)

Vilhelm, better to use the recruitment thread for out of character talk and recruitment rather than clutter the action threads with it. (Which your not supposed to do anyway.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Name: Edward "Clock" Cooper

Faction: Survivors

Occupation: Inventor/Blacksmith

Description:








Note he does also wear a lower mask as well, a result of too many of his "creations" going awry.

Equipment: Leather smith's armor with a few pieces of plate salvaged, along with basic survival gear and a scoped clockwork rifle. He carries a shortsword as well, taken from the Empire Barracks in Nuln.

Backstory: Edward Cooper was born to James and Sarah Cooper twenty-seven years ago, in Nuln. He went through the Colleges of Engineering as a washout, barely passing. Many of his professors found him lacking in basic devices, the boy being more interested in armor and weapons. He is credited with the creation of the rapid-firing "clockwork rifle" design, though the device is temperamental and requires near constant maintenance, making it unsuitable for the Empire's armed forces. Edward carries the only fully built prototype as a personal firearm, and has become somewhat proficient in it's use. Though he is a near crack marksmen, his swordsman skills are lacking, and he dislikes hand-to-hand combat in all it's forms, partially due to his ineptness in it. When he was twenty-two, Edward moved from Nuln and set up his workshop in Bronheim. When the village was destroyed, he salvaged what he could, fashioning a makeshift suit of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to have you Dirge; I'll go ahead and update you in.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

... Don't like change... change equals misery... why can't people just be happy with their first ideas? Especially when they're second ideas are so damn lack luster in comparison? *sigh* Whatever... just don't make me eat your spleen or something... *whining over*


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

DR, I would very much like to join in. is that still possible?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, post up a character here and we'll see if I can't work you into the next update.

Anyone is free to join in if they feel like it; and for those currently playing, since it is possible to get your character killed it is also possible to rejoin as a different one later.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Name: Pustil'gnir

Faction: Warband

Occupation: Outside of ranks, being born of pure chaos, Pustil'gnir is viewed with a mix of respect, awe and revulsion

Description: Matted sickly green fur with algae growing on it (no boils though)

Equipment: A big rusty axe and a rusted cleaver.

Backstory: He's a pestigor! no-one knows.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd have liked a little more, but you are in; the warband thread has been updated so feel free to post with them at any time.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I'll develop more.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So as the action threads have been progressing I've noticed that several members have either all but stopped posting, or have completely stopped posting without a word.

Its been a decent amount of time before I made an update for either the survivors or warband, and have been holding off because the warband thread has only gotten one post from its players since their last update. (I have been waiting for more, hence the delay.)

Its looking like people are losing interest, and don't really care to give anyone the courtesy of saying anything. So before anything is done, whether we keep playing or the eight winds of chaos rp is ended, I want to know just who still wants to play?

Of the teams I believe that four members of the survivors are still active, and no more than three warband players are active, and only one saw fit to post. So, who's still interested?


And for anyone who is not playing, this RP is always open to anyone who wants to join. Members are free to join in at any time and if your character dies you are free to make another and come back in.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in it for the long haul. Cheers!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm still in


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i am happy to join in if you want more.. but ill have to read what is done so far and get back to you!


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, I lost all interest in RP the second I got an xbox 360


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the honesty Kage, better to get it eventually rather than not at all.

Azwraith, both sides can always take in more players, so if you want to join then by all means go ahead. Its looking like the warband side is running out of players though; and I have a bad feeling about the ones I believe to be active.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

No problem, I enjoyed my time here, but it's best to leave before something you once enjoyed becomes another chore.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

You cant get rid of me so easy Dark lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It isn't about trying to lose people, but from what I'm seeing things aren't looking good. Of the warband players, only one has seen fit to say anything at all, and he's not playing any more.

While at least three members of the survivors continue to show interest, the warband is at zero right now. I will wait a few more days in hopes of other responses, but its looking like some members have decided they are above saying something when they decide to leave or have lost interest.


----------

